# Was Zoro ever stronger than Luffy?



## YonkoDrippy (Dec 31, 2020)

Has Zoro ever had the edge over Luffy In any specific arc or part of the story?


----------



## Djomla (Dec 31, 2020)

No.

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Great Potato (Dec 31, 2020)

Nothing comes to mind. Zoro has dipped below Sanji a few times because there have been arcs where he goes into things still recovering from his wounds, but Luffy always starts fresh going into a new arc. Zoro was situationally stronger in the few days Udon Luffy spent in seastone cuffs if you want to count that.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 31, 2020)

No, just some moments where they were compareable at the start of the series. But you can say the moment he accepted Luffy as his captain he was inferior.

Iam not counting injuries here, else the M3 would rotate in strenght with every arc.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Corax (Dec 31, 2020)

No. Though I think in the beginning of the manga they were almost equal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Dec 31, 2020)

Maybe in moments but Luffy is usually fully fit for an arc and Zoro has had arcs where he was severely injured throughout.


----------



## nyamad (Dec 31, 2020)

Luffy>>Zoro
Zoro may have taken over Luffy in terms of endurance pre ts (Thriller bark) but post TS  Luffy >>>>>>> Zoro and the reason is Zoro has been fighting fodders after fodders (Veteran level) while Luffy has been fighting stronger people (Katakuri (YC1), Flamingo/Cracker (yc3)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Pica). Zoro gnna open Kaidou scar? Boooohooo Luffy gnna knock him out. In the end Luffy is MC and is gnna fk Kaidou up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Dec 31, 2020)

Wasn’t he stronger than Luffy during Water 7? Pre-G2?


----------



## Shunsuiju (Dec 31, 2020)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Wasn’t he stronger than Luffy during Water 7? Pre-G2?


G2less Luffy fought almost on par with base Luchi. They were probably around the same level with Zoro being stronger after Asura.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 31, 2020)

During his training days at the Dojo in his youth, as I believe Luffy was a kid without a DF.

Sorry Zoro wankers thats the best I can do to help you out.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## muchentuchen (Dec 31, 2020)

Start of the series. Zoro would have killed Don Krieg easily but to give Luffy room to grow, Oda had to bring in Mihawk. Whiskey Peak they started to equal out. Beginning of post TS Zoro was significantly stronger that's why Oda couldn't match anyone with him while Luffy went on to "train" against opponent after opponent. There was a brief match-up with Fujitora for Zoro but Oda knew it was too early to an admiral lose badly, especially at his introduction.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 2 | Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Hdw (Dec 31, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Heart Over Blade (Dec 31, 2020)

Nope. Most would agree he was at best equal to Luffy early preskip and then Luffy pulled ahead ever since.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 31, 2020)

Nope, Luffy was always ahead. The gap has just progressively increased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Dec 31, 2020)

Never.


YonkoDrippy said:


> Wasn’t he stronger than Luffy during Water 7? Pre-G2?


What makes you think that?


----------



## Beast (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes... when Zoro was born... then luffy was born and things changed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Shunsuiju (Jan 1, 2021)

Vivo Diez said:


> Nope, Luffy was always ahead. *The gap has just progressively increased.*


Wrong.

Zoro and Luffy started as equals and will end as both being slightly to noticably superior to the likes of Mihawk and Akainu. Zoro and Luffy, for all intents and purposes, are as strong as each other. Luffy has had moments of rapid growth independent of Zoro, like with Gears and future sight. But there was never a moment where Luffy became outright superior to Zoro in things like growth rate, potential, etc. like you seem to be implying.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Disagree 2 | Tier Specialist 5


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 1, 2021)

Zoro is Rufy's First Mate and Vice Captain, in a Rayleigh to Roger dynamic, not in a Katakuri to Big Mom one. 
Zoro was on par with Rufy in the first part of the series; then, from a certain point, Rufy is stronger. But Zoro remains comparable, albeit not completely equally as strong.

He was never stronger in the same moment of the series, of course.

Rufy 100/100
Zoro 99/100 (pre Gears) 95/100 (post Gears up to end of pre time skip) 90/100 (post skip)
Sanji 80/100 (pre time skip) 70/100 (post skip)

That's the power dynamics in Monster Trio, more or less.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 1, 2021)

Beast said:


> Yes... when Zoro was born... then luffy was born and things changed.


7 year old pipe Luffy vs 9 year old Zoro....who wins?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Isazi (Jan 1, 2021)

Maybe at some point in their childhoods. They are like 2 years apart. I would say 11 year old Zoro would probably still be weaker than 9 year old Luffy since Luffy had been hanging around Ace and Sabo. Though Zoro has the advantage of using 2 swords when all Luffy has is a pipe. Though I think anyone who's seen a shounen before would tell you how that fight would go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 1, 2021)

The day luffy was born. 

Ever since then Zoro has been stronger

Reactions: Creative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## convict (Jan 1, 2021)

Beast said:


> Yes... when Zoro was born... then luffy was born and things changed.



Kid Zoro would beat kid Luffy like a rented mule.

They both would take turns taking a shit on Kid Sanji though - now that was the epitome of fodder.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 1, 2021)

In all seriousness pretty sure kid Zoro cuts luffy up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Jan 2, 2021)

Man even Kid Luffy beats Kid Zoro. Garp was basically trying to kill Kid Luffy on the daily and then Ace tried to kill Luffy by throwing a tree at him and then cutting a bridge where Luffy fell down an abyss and survived.

Meanwhile the person who was whooping Zoro’s ass fell down some stairs and died.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2021)

Doubtful.

As children though? Probably. Luffy was clumsy and inefficient with his DF while Zoro was 2 years older and already a capable fighter.


----------



## Beast (Jan 2, 2021)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> 7 year old pipe Luffy vs 9 year old Zoro....who wins?


Of course Kid luffy


convict said:


> Kid Zoro would beat kid Luffy like a rented mule.
> 
> They both would take turns taking a shit on Kid Sanji though - now that was the epitome of fodder.


Lol, just like he beat up that little girl right?

Kid luffy>~ Kid Zoro... only chance is the time luffy got his fruit and couldn’t throw a punch for a while but a few months later, Luffy was beating men and wild animals with the likes of Ace and Sabo...

kid sanji and Kid Zoro are probably around the same level, while the other vinsmoke brothers are probably stronger.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2021)

Beast said:


> Of course Kid luffy
> 
> Lol, just like he beat up that little girl right?
> 
> ...


Can always count on Beast to say dumb shit like this. 

That “little girl” was 2 years older than Zoro and beating up grown men already. At 9 years old, Zoro either JUST or hasn’t even entered puberty yet. Boys don’t start gaining our physical advantages over girls until puberty starts.

Kid Sanji and Kid Zoro same level?  Did you even read their flashbacks? Sanji couldn’t even throw a kick back then and lacked the genetic gifts of his siblings. He didn’t start becoming strong until Zeff picked him up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Uchiha Maddy (Jan 2, 2021)

No.. Zoro was around equal to Luffy till skypia. He got left behind after that..and the gap between them kept increasing from there on


----------



## Beast (Jan 2, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Can always count on Beast to say dumb shit like this.
> 
> That “little girl” was 2 years older than Zoro and beating up grown men already. At 9 years old, Zoro either JUST or hasn’t even entered puberty yet. Boys don’t start gaining our physical advantages over girls until puberty starts.
> 
> Kid Sanji and Kid Zoro same level?  Did you even read their flashbacks? Sanji couldn’t even throw a kick back then and lacked the genetic gifts of his siblings. He didn’t start becoming strong until Zeff picked him up.


Just like I can count on you to run after me like little a bitch.


----------



## Dunno (Jan 2, 2021)

They were about equal until EL. At TB it was debateable, since we know he had significantly better endurance, and he had just gotten a significant power-up (a new sword that was actually a higher grade than his last). After ID and MF, Luffy was ahead though. Depending on how Zoro does in the fight against Kaido, he might have also been stronger coming out of the TS. Zoro has had much less opportunity to grow than Luffy since the TS, so if performs comparably in the upcoming battle, it's likely he was stronger starting off. Just like how Luffy pulled out G4 the first time he got a real fight post-TS, Zoro might pull out Asura or some new technique he's known since the TS, we'll just have to wait and see.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 2, 2021)

Beast said:


> Of course Kid luffy
> 
> Lol, just like he beat up that little girl right?
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I mentioned pipe Luffy. His fruit was really just giving him the blunt immunity in the beginning. I just remember Luffy being ridiculously tough....He might win on that alone.

Kuina vs mini Ace might be a pretty equal fight though I could be overestimating Kuina.


Sanji is harder to rank. He only ever fought his siblings (who were freaks with bulletproof skin) and Zeff (a famous pirate). He's obviously super tough since he survived training and went 60 days without food


Dunno said:


> he had significantly better endurance,


Nah

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Beast (Jan 2, 2021)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Yeah, that's why I mentioned pipe Luffy. His fruit was really just giving him the blunt immunity in the beginning. I just remember Luffy being ridiculously tough....He might win on that alone.
> 
> Kuina vs mini Ace might be a pretty equal fight though I could be overestimating Kuina.
> 
> ...


Ace would beat up, kid luffy, kid Zoro and kid Kuina and kid sanji... aces physical strength and will alone was far far above the rest, he was putting down trees with a kick, beating named pirates with bounties and unlocked CoC at that age. Ace was probably closer to kid Oden then the others lol.
Obviously Kid sanji with Zeff, can’t really judge the other one as he was a failing lab rat At the time, he probably could fight but as you said, what’s he really gonna do against super powered kids lol.
Once he learn to kick from zeff, he is giving Zoro a run for his money

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowlord123 (Jan 2, 2021)

Maybe as kids (Zoro is older after all), but besides that, I don't think there has ever been a point in the story in which he has been stronger than his Captain. They were comparable at the beginning I guess (with Luffy having the slight edge), but after the Gears (especially Gear 4th), Luffy has decently pulled ahead. At least as of now and until Zoro shows more feats.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2021)

Beast said:


> Just like I can count on you to run after me like little a bitch.


Great counter argument. You really refuted my points there.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beast (Jan 2, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> Great counter argument. You really refuted my points there.


You still think I care about your point and/ or opinion?

and you call me stupid

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2021)

Beast said:


> You still think I care about your point and/ or opinion?
> 
> and you call me stupid


If you didn’t you would ‘t be replying to me. 

Truth is though you can’t refute my points. That’s why you dodge. I don’t blame you, I’ve shamed you enough times.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Dunno (Jan 2, 2021)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Nah


It was a direct comparison of their endurance. Zoro literally took all of Luffy's damage in addition to his own and was able to remain standing where Luffy wasn't. It's not often we get this direct comparisons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 2, 2021)

Dunno said:


> It was a direct comparison of their endurance. Zoro literally took all of Luffy's damage in addition to his own and was able to remain standing where Luffy wasn't. It's not often we get this direct comparisons.


No it wasnt. It would only be a direct comparison if Luffy actually tried to remain awake and standing but failed instead of peacing out. That's just a Luffy character trait.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Jan 2, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> If you didn’t you would ‘t be replying to me.
> 
> Truth is though you can’t refute my points. That’s why you dodge. I don’t blame you, I’ve shamed you enough times.


Of course you have, keep writing those imaginary points on wall in your room, I’m sure I’ll give more of a fuck when you hit a 1000 points 

if i did give a darn, I would go out of my way to explain it all to you but as I’ve said before and as you’ve proved many times, you’re to stuck up your own ass for me to care to explain.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Jan 2, 2021)

Beast said:


> Of course you have, keep writing those imaginary points on wall in your room, I’m sure I’ll give more of a fuck when you hit a 1000 points
> 
> if i did give a darn, I would go out of my way to explain it all to you but as I’ve said before and as you’ve proved many times, you’re to stuck up your own ass for me to care to explain.


You keep saying "I don't give a darn", yet here you are. 

Like I said, you simply can't explain yourself. Kuina herself proves you wrong within the story. She acknowledges the puberty aspect I touched on herself, but since your attention to detail is.... 'questionable' to put it nicely, these sorts of things tend to fly completely over your head and you're too proud to admit when you've been proven wrong.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Jan 2, 2021)

Kid Zoro definitely loses if he has his bamboo swords instead of the real ones he used in his last duel with Kuina.


----------



## hbcaptain (Jan 2, 2021)

Zoro is two years older than Luffy which means he was stronger than Luffy when the latter was just born. So, yes, Zoro was definitely stronger than Luffy, at least once.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Beast (Jan 2, 2021)

hbcaptain said:


> Zoro is two years older than Luffy which means he was stronger than Luffy when the latter was just born. So, yes, Zoro was definitely stronger than Luffy, at least once.


Luffy was Roger and Joyboy before he was born.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jan 2, 2021)

only as kids

For the most part Zoro has been slightly weaker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Jan 3, 2021)

Not that i have seen, i highly doubt zoro would work under a person who is weaker than him.


----------



## Ren. (Jan 4, 2021)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Has Zoro ever had the edge over Luffy In any specific arc or part of the story?


No


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 5, 2021)

Could See him being Stronger in Dressrosa but other than that probably no.


----------



## Beast (Jan 5, 2021)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> Could See him being Stronger in Dressrosa but other than that probably no.


Loool.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## icyBankai (Jan 5, 2021)

Yup he was always stronger in my own mind. I did a lot of mental gymnastics growing up to the point where characters like Zoro live rent-free in my head.

I also love to bring him up randomly and add snarky and super cool comments like "grandmaster solos" 

Whenever I want people to think I'm autistic I insert him in every single thread I could

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Juub (Jan 5, 2021)

More importantly, was Luffy ever cooler than Zoro?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 5, 2021)

Juub said:


> More importantly, was Luffy ever cooler than Zoro?



Luffy has some pretty cool moments if I remember correctly. You might say sometimes goofyness is involved but they're still good.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 6, 2021)

Nope.

Never.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Isazi (Jan 22, 2021)

I dont know why people think Kidd liffy was weak. Zoro was fighting against people in dojo's while Luffy was fighting criminals and pirates. Sure he looked like ass vs Ace but Ace beat a full fledged pirate with a bounty at like age 11. Zoro was fighting people like that at 19.


----------



## Van Basten (Jan 22, 2021)

Luffy has always been stronger.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 23, 2021)

This ain't Naruto and Sasuke.


----------



## Jo Ndule (Jan 23, 2021)

Then why didn't he beat Lucci,  Enel, Crocodile,  moriah, doffy, Katakuri 
If he was even close to Luffy in power

Apparently he also had ryuo since East Blue or whatever


----------



## Draco Bolton (Jan 23, 2021)

When Luffy wasn't born in this world yet.


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 23, 2021)

Well, when Luffy almost passed out due to poisoned food. Before Reiju healed him. I think Zoro could take that Luffy with around extreme diff


----------



## The crazy hacker (Jan 23, 2021)

No at best they were equal


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Jan 23, 2021)

Jo Ndule said:


> Katakuri
> If he was even close to Luffy in power


You know he wasn’t at wci right?

on topic: No

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 23, 2021)

Prior to both their backstories: Zoro probably wins, since he at the very least had minor training while Luffy had none and didn't even have a Devil Fruit yet. 

Kid Luffy vs. Kid Zoro: Zoro still has the edge, though Luffy would win matchup wise since training swords wouldn't do shit against a rubber man.

Zoro wins once he gets Wado Ichimonji. 

From East Blue saga onwards, they're either dead even or Luffy is ahead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jo Ndule (Jan 23, 2021)

truedetectiveseason2intro said:


> You know he wasn’t at wci right?
> 
> on topic: No


If he was there, he wouldn't fight Katakuri coz he is trash


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Jan 23, 2021)

Jo Ndule said:


> If he was there, he wouldn't fight Katakuri coz he is trash


see this was the whole point of my quote because yes katakuri would beat him he was stronger than luffy who is stronger than zoro but because you're brain is deficient you didn't know how to properly argue the point


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 24, 2021)

Etherborn said:


> Prior to both their backstories: Zoro probably wins, since he at the very least had minor training while Luffy had none and didn't even have a Devil Fruit yet.


Nah he had already been "trained" by Garp at that point and was super tough even at the beginning of his backstory.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 24, 2021)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Nah he had already been "trained" by Garp at that point and was super tough even at the beginning of his backstory.





Kid zoro was doing 500 consecutive sqauts with this big ass rock. 

Zoro grabs luffy by the throat and chocks him to death(pre devil fruit)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 24, 2021)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Kid zoro was doing 500 consecutive sqauts with this big ass rock.


I'm aware of that panel and I'm not sure how Zoro's workout proves he was stronger than Luffy back then. 


I see we're going with silly ass statements like "Zoro chokes out Luffy" though, so bear in mind that that Zoro lost 2000 matches to Kuina who then died by falling down stairs.

Really though, even before the devil fruit, Luffy had been trained by Garp which is why he was so tough:




Zoro was just using wooden training swords back then but he's going to beat down Luffy? Nahhhhhhh

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------

